# Online pharmacies



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Anybody buys some drugs in Online pharmacies? I've found that they are much cheaper , but not sure how safe to buy there


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> Anybody buys some drugs in Online pharmacies? I've found that they are much cheaper , but *not sure how safe to buy there*


I would read this first:
For prescription drugs, not those that can be available over the counter, the main issue I would be afraid of is
substitution of your prescribed drugs for foreign drugs...Mexico, India or China).

this is the issue that you can't get assurance ordering online until you've tried the drug. Your doctor
prescribes a drug for you based on your health issue and other factors that he may be familiar with
in your case..heart issues etc. The strength of the drug and it being free of contamination from other
substances that could have an adverse effect on you is a very important factor also. 

Lets say you develop a reaction after ingesting these mail order drugs that are supposed to be "brand name".

If there is a reaction and the drugs DIN is not the same..how are doctors going to prescribe an anti-dote to the cheaper and questionable drug you received in the mail?

Your health could be seriously compromised. Is it worth saving a few dollars?



> Instead of receiving the drug they ordered, several customers received products containing what was identified as foreign versions of Haldol (haloperidol), a powerful anti-psychotic drug. *As a result, these customers needed emergency medical treatment for symptoms such as difficulty in breathing, muscle spasms, and muscle stiffness—all problems that can occur with haloperidol.*


http://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/ConsumerUpdates/ucm048396.htm


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

> carverman said:
> 
> 
> > I would read this first:
> ...


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

From my extensive research _.I see that Canada has much more strict regulations than US. If forUS resident is enough to scan andemail or fax copy of the prescription, for Canadians , online pharmacies require physically to mail original prescription. 
I was checking online pharmacies using websites below and found just a couple that passing the test.

http://www.scamadviser.com/
https://www.cipa.com/certified-safe-online-pharmacies/
https://www.pharmacychecker.com/

Interesting that allmost all online pharmacies that have word "Canadian" in their name,don't ship to Canada


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

On some of these sites you have several choices for country of origin. So, if you script is for XXXX, the site will list several options at the same strength.etc. The difference is country of origin, and price. So, the script manufactured in Turkey might be $4, the same product manufactured in Canada might be $12. You get to pick.

There is a risk with the Canadian product. My understanding is that Health Canada does an extremely poor job of monitoring the foreign made ingredients that might go into a pill/tab/ etc that is manufactured in Canada. So you could get a made in Canada script but made with some ingredients of questionable quality.

We just use Costco.

My daughter and family live in Ft. Mac. They are now have some ongoing prescriptions filled by Costco Edmonton and mailed to them. Much more cost effective.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> There is a risk with the Canadian product. My understanding is that Health Canada does an extremely poor job of monitoring the foreign made ingredients that might go into a pill/tab/ etc that is manufactured in Canada. So you could get a made in Canada script but made with some ingredients of questionable quality.
> 
> We just use Costco.


Where is this info about Canadian products from? And what are chances that if you buy in Costco some generic product it won'tcontain same ingredients?
I spoke with online pharmacy based in Surrey, BC. They said that for Canadians tjey can useonly products that made in Canada, for US they can ship products from any country.
Same generic drug in Costco costs 3 times more that in this online pharmacy... (https://www.canadianpharmacyworld.com/)


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2014/09/11/canadians_kept_in_dark_about_defective_drugs.html

http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/docto...ed-hypothyroid-symptoms-to-reappear-1.3222953


there are more if you google.

Clearly, you have to shop. Costco will never be the least expensive on every item. We cherry pick.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> From my extensive research _.I see that Canada has much more strict regulations than US. If forUS resident is enough to scan andemail or fax copy of the prescription, for Canadians , online pharmacies require physically to mail original prescription.
> I was checking online pharmacies using websites below and found just a couple that passing the test.
> 
> *Interesting that allmost all online pharmacies that have word "Canadian" in their name,don't ship to Canada*


And why do you think they don't. 
1. Shipping costs
2. Clearance through mail customs where the drugs (DIN) needs to identified and other restrictive reasons
when shipping cross border. More paperwork no doubt!
I have heard of a couple of incidents on the news lately that even Canadian registered pharmacies have made mistakes filling prescriptions from a doctors prescription order and they have to take responsibility for any serious consequences when using second sourced (generic) drugs which arem usually a bit cheaper. 

Now, if this is happening with some local pharmacies, how can anyone be assurred of a online pharmacy providing the exact drug prescribed?
I guess, you just have to trust them and that is the key issue.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I would be VERY CONCERNED ABOUT THIS!



> Since 2008, *more than 40 Canadian drug companies*, including Toronto-based generic giant Apotex, *have been cited for serious manufacturing violations*.





> Meanwhile, drugs and drug ingredients banned from the U.S. market have been allowed by Health Canada into Canadian pharmacies.





> A 2010 letter to Apotex revealed details of earlier inspections of its Toronto facilities where U.S. inspectors found the company distributed antihistamine and diabetes tablets made with contaminated ingredients. Apotex recalled more than 600 batches of drugs made at its GTA facilities from Canadian and U.S. markets.





> Earlier this year, during one of those rare visits outside the country, Health Canada inspectors went in February to an Apotex facility in Bangalore that produces finished drug products. (Health Canada records say Apotex has three factories in Bangalore, all in the same industrial park — one that makes drug ingredients and two that make finished drugs.)





> *“The crux is this: India is supplying Canada with medicines that the United States knows are adulterated. These are available in your pharmacies today for you,”* said Amir Attaran, a University of Ottawa law professor who has studied drug regulations.


https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2014/09/11/canadians_kept_in_dark_about_defective_drugs.html


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

The challenge is really how do you know what your local pharmacist is putting in the bottle, ie where those pills are manufactured.

Apart from the issue of the quality of generics manufactured in Canada there is a HUGE problem with counterfeit drugs at both the wholesale and the retail level. The drug store could be cutting corners or they could be sourcing from a wholesaler who is cutting corners. How does one really know?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

From what I read on the web, online pharmacy at least should have certified by CIPA (CIPA is a Canadian association of licensed, retail pharmacies.)


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> From what I read on the web, *online pharmacy at least should have certified by CIP*A (CIPA is a Canadian association of licensed, retail pharmacies.)


Well that certification can also be faked as well.

How do you know for sure then that they are a genuine online pharmacy sanctioned by the CIPA and won't substitute cheaper inferior drugs from the aformentioned countries of drug origin. 

I'm sure you've heard about the numerous overdose deaths attribute to fentanyl, but these are illegal drugs, so there is no control there
and anyone taking them does so at their own risk.

With proprietary drugs, where there is a big pharma drug company that still holds a patent on them, outsourcing the brand name drug involves
licensing at a higher cost than the generic variety.

If you don't know the source, then you may be at some risk due to adverse reaction, and may not have any recourse in a lawsuit
if you develop complicated symptoms as a result of taking these online drugs. 
Who do you sue in that case? Does your doctor tell you that you have to fill his prescription online? I think not.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

carverman said:


> Well that certification can also be faked as well.
> 
> How do you know for sure then that they are a genuine online pharmacy sanctioned by the CIPA and won't substitute cheaper inferior drugs from the aformentioned countries of drug origin.


At the CIPA website they have a "verify a website" feature where you just put in the website you're considering and they tell you if they are certified by CIPA or not.
https://www.cipa.com/

They also have a list of their approved online pharmacies:
https://www.cipa.com/certified-safe-online-pharmacies/


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ All very interesting information above ... the main question is: What is Health Canada doing about drugs safety for Canadians with all the above crap that's going on?


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Certification is somewhat meaningless without proper follow up/inspection. Also meaningless unless you know the parameters of the certification process.

We live in a country where the inspection/certification and packaging standards are very loose. As an example, a tin of pineapple can actually be labelled product of Canada if it is canned in Canada. I am not away of anywhere in Canada where we grow pineapples.

And there have been many issues with our meat inspection process.

Our food and drug delivery is fairly safe but let's never assume that it is anywhere near perfect or that we as consumers are 100 percent protected. We are not. Not crying wolf, just being realistic.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Spudd said:


> At the CIPA website they have a "verify a website" feature where you just put in the website you're considering and they tell you if they are certified by CIPA or not.
> https://www.cipa.com/
> 
> They also have a list of their approved online pharmacies:
> https://www.cipa.com/certified-safe-online-pharmacies/


Exactly! This is first think I checked.... So today I mailed prescription to BC , we'll see... in any case 1st order I will make on small $ amount ...they have free shipping anyway


----------

